# The other "Blue" brand?



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like my neighbor is gonna go blue.. LS that is. I had been working with her to go on a package deal of 2-tractors with loaders to get a break on price and shipping.

After a few false starts and the hay season hectic pace, I dropped out of the deal and settled in to the summer routine. So did the neighbors.

At the neighbor's last night, we learned they're settling on a new, 100+Hp cab model LS.

'Bout all I know about them is they built Montana tractors and the smaller compact tractors for New Holland. So, what are the pros and cons of owning a LS tractor - besides price?

TIA


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty blue paint?


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

They are not a lower priced NH tractor! They are much nicer! Better transmissions than NH and real sheetmetal not plastic! Some things look similar like the loaders on the big tractors. 
I almost bought one myself but dealer couldnt locate what I wanted quick enough and I found a 6 cylinder tractor for tons less..
If I need a 2nd tractor though they will definately get a good close look again. I looked at a deere 6120e today and was totally off my list..what an awful tractor,cheap plasticy cab and poor visability and it felt tight in the cab too, and the rear svc ports were not very easy to reach.not for me..


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

skyrydr2 said:


> They are not a lower priced NH tractor! They are much nicer! Better transmissions than NH and real sheetmetal not plastic! Some things look similar like the loaders on the big tractors.
> I almost bought one myself but dealer couldnt locate what I wanted quick enough and I found a 6 cylinder tractor for tons less..
> If I need a 2nd tractor though they will definately get a good close look again. I looked at a deere 6120e today and was totally off my list..what an awful tractor,cheap plasticy cab and poor visability and it felt tight in the cab too, and the rear svc ports were not very easy to reach.not for me..


So... The 100hp NH costs LESS than a comparable LS? A 5100M John Deere is quite a bit more $$ than the LS.

The 5100E might be in the same ballpark, I'd guess.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The other blue? LANDINI! Actually LS built some small landini/mccormicks for the north american market.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

skyrydr2 said:


> They are not a lower priced NH tractor! They are much nicer! Better transmissions than NH and real sheetmetal not plastic! Some things look similar like the loaders on the big tractors.
> I almost bought one myself but dealer couldnt locate what I wanted quick enough and I found a 6 cylinder tractor for tons less..
> If I need a 2nd tractor though they will definately get a good close look again. I looked at a deere 6120e today and was totally off my list..what an awful tractor,cheap plasticy cab and poor visability and it felt tight in the cab too, and the rear svc ports were not very easy to reach.not for me..


Wow, please buy one and give us a report after 3k hours of tough work....


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

There's a small independent dealer selling them about 25 minutes away from me. I have only seen the smaller ones sitting by this dealer, less than 50 or 60 hp based on size as driving by. I would be interested to hear from someone who actually runs them to see how they hold up. I'd be concerned about getting parts of any kind.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Widairy said:


> There's a small independent dealer selling them about 25 minutes away from me. I have only seen the smaller ones sitting by this dealer, less than 50 or 60 hp based on size as driving by. I would be interested to hear from someone who actually runs them to see how they hold up. I'd be concerned about getting parts of any kind.


Well.. That's kinda what I was tellin' my neighbor more or less. And repairs/warranty work. They figure they'll be able to order parts thru the NH dealer.

I said I'd be careful trying to cross-reference those parts... I don't think LS makes the larger Hp New Holland tractors. But, I'm not positive. Maybe somebody here knows one way or another.

She's figuring on a $5K difference from the JD 5100M and then she figures another $5K savings on shipping. So, there's a new Kuhn or Krone tedder on the trailer for that difference!


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

2ndWindfarm said:


> So... The 100hp NH costs LESS than a comparable LS? A 5100M John Deere is quite a bit more $$ than the LS.
> The 5100E might be in the same ballpark, I'd guess.


 Oh no ..the NH tractors are a lot more. This size LS is 55-58k.
100hp engine is an Ivecco 3.4l almost the same engine as most of the CNH 75-100 hp rigs. They have only suttle differences like fuel mamagement (ecm/tcm) and injectors that will run bio-fuels on the CNH units.
Its the transmissions that are different . The LS has better selection of gears. Im not sure how they would do in a hard field enviroment (plowing/discing day in day out) but for haying or general farm work they are well suited.
They are NOT a 6,7,or 8 series tractor for sure, but for a small farmer or rancher they will do a nice job and wont hurt the pocketbook. 
As for crossing bits to NH YOUR DREAMING!! NH will not cross! They are different at almost every nut and bolt. So dont bet on the NH dealer helping out, be sure the LS dealer is competent.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Only the compact NH are LS and they brought the traditional Shiabura NH compacts back in 2012 for a bit to sell along side the LS.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

It will be interesting to see how the neighbor fares with the LS. If she was only figuring on saving 5 to 10 grand over a Deere, for resale value and parts availability alone I'd stay with the known brand. But that's just me I guess.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Widairy said:


> It will be interesting to see how the neighbor fares with the LS. If she was only figuring on saving 5 to 10 grand over a Deere, for resale value and parts availability alone I'd stay with the known brand. But that's just me I guess.


"You can lead a horse to water..." Mentioned to the husband how much I sold my 5075M for after 6 years. I don't think he really heard me.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I had never heard of an LS until reading this discussion. I did an internet search. There seems to be a lot of dealer warranty issues from what I read. Smaller dealers do not have the software to diagnose certain problems.

This guy on YouTube is sort of entertaining describing his warranty experience.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

We use a 32hp LS to pull a tank washer for washing chicken houses. Been a fair little tractor so far. We've put about 250 hrs on it with no problems yet. Good tractor for small loader work to. We use it to fill washouts next to the chicken houses. It's small enough to fit on the bank and carries enough dirt to fix washes in 1 bucket.

The only complaint I have is the shifter kinda digs into my thigh


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

skyrydr2 said:


> Oh no ..the NH tractors are a lot more. This size LS is 55-58k.
> 100hp engine is an Ivecco 3.4l almost the same engine as most of the CNH 75-100 hp rigs.


That's more than I paid for my new MF 4710, and I trust AGCO a lot more.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Neighbor has a 100 HP LS. FWA. Had the steering wheel turned all the way one way, backed up and POW. Apparently the tire got into the frame and shelled a gear in the front end.

I used it one time. There is a safety switch on the clutch pedal. If you don't take your foot off the petal completely when engaged, it beeps and you then stops.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

From the tractordata.com website:

LS Tractors began as a division of Hyundai. The tractor division was purchased by GoldStar in 1983. In 1995, it was renamed LG Tractors when GoldStar changed its name. The engineering group split off from LG in 2005 and was renamed LS. LS supplied tractors to Montana for the US market until 2009, when LS Tractor USA was created to sell directly.

LS Tractors - official site
LS Tractor USA - offical site - http://lstractorusa.com/

Be afraid, very afraid. One of my biggest deciding factors is service and support. It seems all these import tractors (ls, Montana, McCormick, etc...) have a target market, being the small or hobby farmer who may use their tractor to clip their yard/ pasture 50 hours/year. Who is your local dealer? Talk to them and find out if they stock parts and have a trained mechanic staff for whatever brand you purchase. If they say "we can get any part you need" and it is under warranty that is a totally different dynamic. I have a good friend who bought a 60hp Mahindra cab 4wd thinking it would be adequate for raking, teddering, clipping, and as an occasional backup. From jump it was the roughest riding tractor I have ever been on. It was in the "shop" (was carried via rollback two counties away) 9 times in one year for problems ranging form engine failure to A/C & electrical issues. After a 2 year legal debate he was able to get Mahindra to lemon law the tractor. Can you get a bad tractor from any manufacturer? Yes. However the vehicle of support is imperative. Up front price is just that. What is the total value of your investment? Is it long term? Cost of operation? Expectation? Any tractor looks good clean and shiny on the lot so does color alone really matter? No. What brand has worked best for you/others in the past? I will almost always let someone else be the test bed subject on a purchase as large as a new 100hp tractor. Never saw a LS in a large crop field.


----------



## derrickmanx1 (Sep 25, 2017)

I have an xu 6168 4x4 cab model and have been very impressed with it. My brother-in-law has a Kioti 70hp (7040 i believe) model same tractor just slightly bigger. I can pull anything he can and then some. I have watered my rear tires for ballist. It will pull a 14' krause tandem and it pulls it great. I can pull a 5 shank big ox in the wetter conditions. If it is dry it is a chore. I also pull a 4 bottom MF plow with no problems. Runs my r23 rake really well. I have an old NH 479 sickle bar swather it runs great. I pulled my cousins 9' offset and it did great with it. Runs my square baler JD 224 old baler good. I'm looking at the 100hp version right now for hay work with a larger round baler. Great tractors for the money.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Couple of years ago I lookedat a 7040cps or some numbers.. itwas the buggest they made like 80pto hp maybe? Now they make a bigger one. When i test drove it around the lot i actually liked it. Had a creeper gear in it. Beleive it had a 3 spd powershift. 3 remotes, hell i think ithad 540 540e and 1000pto. At that time it was 49500 for 4x4 cab loader all top teir they offered. Same time a NH t4.120 was 55k at my local dealer 4x4 loader. 2 years later i bought a t4.100 and used it for loader work the first 3 days and liked it. Then hooked it to a modern ag heavy duty 15' batwing shedder and the whole cab vibrated like crazy. Took it to the dealer and played musical chairs with my tractor and shredder and other tractors and other identical new shredders. Actually my tractor shredder combo was the smoothest. The manager said they all do it and that they have had compliants from others. I said well it isnt going to fly and NH stepped up and bought it back. Went down the road and tested out a 5100e on my shredder and it is silky smooth so i bought it. But just a few days ago i ran into a right of way mowing company and they had 4 of the LS 7040cps on some wore out bushhog batwings and i stopped and asked them how they liked them. He said they get new mowers every year and they have had those ls for 3 or 4 years and they liked them. No real issues other than a front axle recall that LS was really good to deal with and parts bends over backwards for them overnighting parts for free and stuff like that. Think he said about 4000hrs on them. They were kinda beat to shit but the job they were mowing was pretty harsh.

You see those 7040cps used in the mid 30k price range with less than 1000 hrs and still in good shape. Its not like a NH T4 or JD5e series are so great.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

I've seen lots of the YouTube videos that would scare me away. I like the idea of an honest simple machine with out some of the features for a fair price, but honesty, that seems to describe Kubota utility tractors more than anything. On the bigger machines I would certainly stick with the brands I know will be able to get me support, parts, and service. $5k shipping of course is a bummer, but I'd think there are some options closer to home to mostly eliminate that, and the $5k difference in that price range then is a fairly small percentage for what you might save in the long run. Even if they plan to keep it, if there is a problem, resale will more than eat that difference. I look at a name brand mark up as somewhat cheap insurance against buyers remorse as well.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I want pay for paint or a name.
Some of these new brand tractors are top notch.
Besides LS builds the smaller NH.
If a dealer has a service department most of them have good warmth.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a good friend who sells tractors and has sold a few different brands. He has always been honest with me about other things, and never really said the different brands are better than one over the other...except when it came to LS Tractors. He just said stay away from LS Tractors.


----------

